# Best Car shampoo for paint coatings



## X5M50d (Apr 27, 2017)

Hi All,
New to this Forum and new to detailing.
I've recently had my new vehicle paintwork coated with igl Kenzo.
Could you advice me on the best foam and shampoo product I should be using to wash the car on a weekly basis. I've been told that a wax based shampoo will ruin the paint coating over time and not prolong the shine?
Cheers


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

The shampoo wont ruin the coating, but if it leaves wax or polymers behind it might change the beading/sheeting briefly until it washes off.

Just choose any one that says it doesnt leave wax etc - hundreds to choose from and about 1000 threads on here discussing shampoos.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=363239

Pick one you like :thumb:


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Best one I've found is AF Lather. I've tried specific "reactivating" shampoos that are designed to enhance coatings (Gyeon Bathe Plus and Nanolex Reactivating for example) but actually found the pure shampoos like Lather are better.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

CarPro Reset or BH Autowash (I prefer Reset if I have coated car if waxed Autowash)


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

carpro reset is a great shampoo


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Nanolex pure or carpro reset. I prefer the nanolex though.


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

Gyeon Bathe has been a big favourite of mine since the car was coated. Cleans very well, is ridiculously slick and lots of sudz too if your a sudzzy kinda chap!


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

I've recently been trying a few new shampoos out, and really like Gyeon Bathe


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

*Shampoo guru*

Cossiecol is the shampoo guru:thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Gtechniq Gwash, Autofinesse Lather or Dooka Shampoo all excellent, slick, free rinsing shampoo's.

cheers

Chris


----------



## X5M50d (Apr 27, 2017)

Thanks all for your prompt replies.
I have been recommended Gyeon Bathe +
Not an expert but this appears to be quite expensive or is this normal for a quality product?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

euge07 said:


> carpro reset is a great shampoo


Just got this so hopefully trying it tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

X5M50d said:


> Thanks all for your prompt replies.
> I have been recommended Gyeon Bathe +
> Not an expert but this appears to be quite expensive or is this normal for a quality product?


This shampoo does actually leave behind some silicon based polymers. It's designed as a maintenance product for Gyeon's own coatings.

It's not cheap, but it is good at what it does. However, you may want to try their Bathe pure shampoo first.


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

Car Pro Reset or Gyeon Bathe. Bathe is my favourite shampoo, it works great on coatings, waxes or sealents.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Envy car care shampoo for me, worked brilliantly for the near two years since my car had siramik sc15 applied. Might try siramiks own shampoo once its recoated..


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

http://www.envycarcare.co.uk/products-info.asp?id=295


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

wow - this boom in coatings is a really a great way for manufacturers to boost sales of expensive shampoos!

:lol:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Bigpikle said:


> wow - this boom in coatings is a really a great way for manufacturers to boost sales of expensive shampoos!
> 
> :lol:


Pure shampoos work great at clearing up the surface of waxes as well as coatings. I've seen waxes water behaviour significantly improve from a basic wash with a pure shampoo.

I'm not interested in top up shampoos like gyeon bathe+ or nanolex deactivating shampoo as you might as well just give it a final wioedown with one of their spray sealants diluted to better effect.

So in that sense coatings don't require anything different to waxes.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Yellow Dave said:


> Pure shampoos work great at clearing up the surface of waxes as well as coatings. I've seen waxes water behaviour significantly improve from a basic wash with a pure shampoo.
> 
> I'm not interested in top up shampoos like gyeon bathe+ or nanolex deactivating shampoo as you might as well just give it a final wioedown with one of their spray sealants diluted to better effect.
> 
> So in that sense coatings don't require anything different to waxes.


++

Clean is clean, regardless of what is being washed.


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

FallenAngel said:


> Car Pro Reset or Gyeon Bathe. Bathe is my favourite shampoo, it works great on coatings, waxes or sealents.


Tac, Carpro and Gyeon, would not be surprised if that's exactly the same stuff still, different marketing, smart selling the same thing 3 times.


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

Deje said:


> Tac, Carpro and Gyeon, would not be surprised if that's exactly the same stuff still, different marketing, smart selling the same thing 3 times.


I wont go in that speculation again, pick which ever you like, the thing is that they work great. :thumb:


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

I've tested a few shampoos (http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=363239) and to put it simply the BEST shampoo is the one that works the best for you, the scores in my thread are how they preform for me.

As long as the shampoo is pure I.e. Without wax then I'd say get a few samples and go for the one that works the best for you :thumb:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Deje said:


> Tac, Carpro and Gyeon, would not be surprised if that's exactly the same stuff still, different marketing, smart selling the same thing 3 times.


Having used both gyeon bathe and bathe +, they are very different to carpro reset.

Not tried the Tac Systems shampoos or pre washed yet


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

Yellow Dave said:


> Having used both gyeon bathe and bathe +, they are very different to carpro reset.
> 
> Not tried the Tac Systems shampoos or pre washed yet


CarPro HydroFoam compares with bathe +, not with Reset.
Have Gyeon own production now? , Before they bought in bulk by Tac / Carpro
Different smells and colors can be deciving, I have shown several people that Meg's quick wax and Meg's xpress Wax are the same product. Only when they have read on Meg's website, they believe it.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Yellow Dave said:


> Pure shampoos work great at clearing up the surface of waxes as well as coatings. I've seen waxes water behaviour significantly improve from a basic wash with a pure shampoo.
> 
> I'm not interested in top up shampoos like gyeon bathe+ or nanolex deactivating shampoo as you might as well just give it a final wioedown with one of their spray sealants diluted to better effect.
> 
> So in that sense coatings don't require anything different to waxes.


I agree but you see it all the time that people say 'you have to wash with Reset/xyz shampoo to get the beading back' etc.

Dont get me wrong, as I'm a big fan of coatings and started using them in 2009, but its an interesting market emerging. These coatings are expensive to start with, and there is huge hype about all the shampoos, top-up products, decon products etc that are needed throughout the life of the coating. Almost all of those are premium priced as well. Coating your car and maintaining it for 2 years has become an expensive experience.

Good way to grow the value of the detailing market but expensive if you fall into all the hype for these products.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Gyeon bathe+ and Carpro hydr02 foam also feel quite different when used as a shampoo. But I've only used hydr02 foam a couple of times in that method. Typically applied via foam lance and I've not heard of anyone try it with bathe+?


----------

